# SR20DET Swap same in 1989 as in a 1991?



## Rebel (Oct 7, 2003)

Just wanted to know if doing an sr20 swap into a 1989 fastback is the same as doing a swap into a 1991 coupe. I've done a swap in my friends 1991 and it was pretty easy. Is the swap any different in a 1989 fastback? Any links that may be helpful? Thanks.


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

This is from a SCC magazine article a while ago...

_1989 and 1990 models had a single-cam, 12-valve KA24E, while '91 and later cars used the twin-cam KA24DE. Since you're removing the engine anyway, this matters little, but the swap is a little easier starting with a twin-cam car. The power-steering lines from the earlier engine don't line up with the SR20's power-steering pump, and the tach signal from the SR20 won't drive the single-cam tach.

If you started with a 12-valve KA24E, the stock power steering pump will have been on the passenger's side. Since the SR20 power-steering pump is on the driver's side, none of the lines will reach. If you want to retain power steering, you'll need to search the junkyards for all the lines from a '91-'94 twin-cam 240SX. Your other option is to remove the stock lines, crank the steering back and forth a few times to pump out any excess fluid. Then cap off the power steering fittings. Voila. Manual steering.

_

And here's the link to the rest of the story...

http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/tech/0205scc_silvia/


----------



## Rebel (Oct 7, 2003)

I knew about the tech signal but not the ps lines. Are the power steering racks the same? Becuase if all I have to do is buy new lines only then it wouldn't be so bad. But if I need the rack too.... damnit.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you might run into a problem if the 89 has hicas. i dont know how it will work with an sr chip


----------



## Rebel (Oct 7, 2003)

what the heck is hicas? AWS?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yes


----------



## Zero-S (Apr 20, 2004)

Band!!!11


----------

